# Black pepper soup



## seves (Nov 3, 2006)

I search recipe at black pepper soup.
Who can help me ?


----------



## Constance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Pepper Soup*

I Googled Black Pepper Soup and came up with this:

http://www.africanculture.dk/gambia/peppersp.htm

They say it's good for healing colds, and I'll bet it would be.


----------

